# trainer/behaviorist near chicago or burbs



## QUANTO (Oct 27, 2011)

looking for a GSD knowledgeable trainer in chicago or burbs???


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Where exactly are you located? 

I am taking my dogs to Tops in Grayslake

Welcome


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

HI Quanto and Lauren,

In Chicago proper I know of a great trainer. She works with reactive/aggressive dogs, and also does protection classes, works with a ton of GSD's and Belgians... I can pass her info along if you like.

Lauren, I know the trainer I just mentioned takes her dogs to the Tops obstacle course too...


----------



## Brian84 (Feb 13, 2010)

I go to the German Shepherd Dog Training Club of Chicago in Hanover Park. It's only $6 per drop in class and they will work with you and help address any behavioral issues at no extra cost. One of them evern came to my house for 4 hours free of charge. We had 4 other trainers before this and payed almost $800 and all they would do was teach her tricks that she already knew (even though we specifically asked to have these issues addressed.)


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

TOPS in Grayslake is really good......ask for Jody, she is an excellent trainer and has trained/titled several dogs in the sport of Schutzhund...and trains the Police K9's serviced through TOPS.
Paula & Alex (owners of TOPS) are really good people, and have been involved with servicing the Police Depts in the area for many years.


----------



## jturcotte (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words Robin, love ya )
Quanto, you are welcome to contact me to schedule a free evaluation if you would like. The # is 847-223-2822, I'll be there Monday, Tuesday and Friday this week. 

Jody


----------



## Dynamo (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello, someone on here sent me a link to this thread...

Thanks for the props, Josh!

My name is Jennifer Hack, owner of Dynamic Dogs Inc., I'm in Chicago on the near-north side (by Lincoln Park), we do obedience, behavior issues, and we have protection training with a regional-level Schutzhund helper, he's titled 2 of his GSD's to SchH3 with high scores, and has had many clients at high levels. We have a lot of great client testimonials and more info can be found on our website.

I will also second (or third ) recommendation of Jody Turcotte, she has a lot of experience in GSDs.


----------

